# 225 TT engine and 6 SPEED



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Does anyone know if it is possible to fit a225 TT engine and 6 SPEED box into a mk3 golf GTI and use the standard turbo ? Also anyone know how to convert a 6 SPEED 4wd box to fwd only . Hopefully someone knows an easy way to do it ?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I take it that the 6 speed 2wd box on the 1.8T gti has the same mounts - so use that mated to the 225 engine.

Mr Handa is your man though


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

300_bhp_plus

Unfortunately it is not quite a straight forward job :-/ I am in the process of doing this to a Golf G60 and it is allot of work and expense but there will be very little this side of a Lambo that will be too much of a worry to you as 300 bhp is very easily obtained. Everyone that I know that has either paid to have it done or is in the process of doing it themselves will go about it differently and as a result will get a varying level of reliability and power.
Good luck with it if you decide to use the 225 engine, but whatever price you have budgeted for to complete the install......will not be enough :'(
But just think of the fun  you will have on completion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

does mr handa have a 4wd 6 speed converted to 2wd drive ???


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

I saw a mk1 Golf advertised with the Seat 180 engine so I'd imagine the 225 should fit fine in the mk3.

Personally I think the VR6 is a much better engine though.


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

Awesome GTI Store's demo MK 4 1.8T (303bhp APR Stage 3 kit) uses a TT's block & 6 speed box - the latter's internals are built into a 6 speed Golf PD TDI bellhousing. They may be able to enlighten further.


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

On a similar question do you think it would be possible to connect the 6speed to a G60 motor ala Rallye??


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> On a similar question do you think it would be possible to connect the 6speed to a G60 motor ala Rallye??


The 6 speed box will bolt up to the G60 block so you could use it in 2WD form but if you intend to try it in a Rallye or G60 Syncro it would not be suitable as the rear final drive ratios don't match


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

Thanks M8


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Anytime.


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Yeah. What ever happened to Gary H (aka MRK IV). He used to hang around the forum a lot. If anyone knows how to make a 300 mph Golf he will...


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

PeTTe Garry did little to the mechanics of that car from my understanding all of the mechanical work was carried out by AMD ??? Still ....the last time a saw the car go it was impressive for a Golf 4


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Didn't know that. I do remember that video he had on his web site though where he showed the speedo needle hitting the end-stop!

Just seen on another thread that he's in luurv. Which explains why he's not been about much!


----------

